# When to move deep for split



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I separated split from mother colony 24 hours prior to putting the new queen cage (with candy still there) in. Worked out fine. Or release mated queen under push in cage. Either way, I usually check 4 days after introduction and remove any QCs.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

7-9 days, kill all queen cells made, if any, and intro new queen in cage and let them release her.


----------



## Spysar (May 15, 2016)

I did that a couple weeks ago. I pulled the deep I had prepared above the excluder, and drove the hive down to my friends house. Put the queen cage in about and hour later. Checked it 5 days later, queen was out. Brought it back home last night, and they were gathering pollen by the end of the day. I wanted to do it differently, and give it more time queenless. But a bear attack and bad weather forced me into the quick intro. Maybe I got lucky?


----------

